# "mechanical keyboard"



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Anybody use one for their daily driver. Having not been super impressed with the ever increasing cheapness of the $10 Walmart special, I ordered a "mechanical gaming keyboard" Individual switches for each key. Now I remember and actually have one of the old IBM dummy terminal keyboards back from early mainframe days. I found adapter once but its not wired for modern pc. Its interesting cause everything is cast metal, the body, the keys, everything. Sure it would cost a fortune today to make one like it.

Anyway what I really want to avoid is the increasing trend to the chicklette type keyboards, feels like you are drumming your fingers on table top. Bleh. So will find out I guess. Supposed to get here in next couple days. Its not a super high end one. But these have become trendy and lot fake/hybrid ones with membrane. This supposedly has I think the red switches. There are red, blue, and brown. The blue ones being the noisiest. Yea to make it sound like an old typewriter I guess. But I was more interested in the feel of it when typing and longevity of course. 

Curious if these last longer. The cheapie kind anymore seem to be two year before getting glitchy. Even harder to find decent mouse. They are either loaded up with every option known to man and even put on an unwelcomed light show, or are super basic $2 ones from china. The $10 to $15 ones last longest but still not more than year or two. I think even Microsoft and Logitech import from China now. I have a bluetooth Samsung mouse that I thought was best mouse ever (for anything with bluetooth) but looked and price has zoomed and Samsung now made in China. Looks like NOBODY can afford to go to war with China, has become factory to the world.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Most thrift stores have at least a couple USB keyboards & mice for a couple bucks or so. Some keyboards aren't that great, but most have a decent feel for even a fast touch-typist, and you can pick one you like. For mice, I prefer Dell or HP because they always work well; others (even Microsoft and Logitech) may or may not be as good. It's been decades since I bought a keyboard or mouse anywhere but a thrift store or yard sale, even most of those I sell to customers.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I use a logitech with my Mac. Same here, I hate the keyboard on the laptop. I absolutely can not touch type on it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Used ones kinda mixed bag. Not like thrift stores here even have computers, they may have an occasional monitor, but thats it. If its at the thrift store then its likely got some glitch IMHO. Though for two bucks worth a try if it isnt one of those damn chicklette key kind. But I was curious so see what a modern "mechanical" keyboard is like. So many years ago, cant even remember what that all metal IBM computer keyboard was like. Long time ago, too much water under the bridge since those days. I remember better that Ollivetti electric typewriter I had. I still have it but the belt is rotten last time I tried turning it on. And yea, belts for old electric typewriters kinda disappeared also. Sure it needs new ribbon by now also. Also probably rare. Not like I have any need for it other than nostalgia. A word processing program lot easier to use, no correction ribbon or white out needed. But be kinda fun to try it again.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> I use a logitech with my Mac. Same here, I hate the keyboard on the laptop. I absolutely can not touch type on it.


I think thats the difference, lot people hunt and peck. I am one of rare men from my era that learned to touch type before pcs. On those big heavy clunky old manual school typewriters in 7th grade. Typewriters that had the heck pounded out of them by bunch kids. Think what kids do to chromebooks at school today, they did it to typewriters back then. I am not super speedy but can type without looking, least on decent keyboard. Typed all my own papers on electric typewriter in college. Those mini keyboards and flat key keyboards I cant. I also lose my place on those flat key keyboards where my fingers are so start typing gibberish. Some keyboards just not made for touch typing.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

So, that's what it is. The chicklets keys are not for touch typers.

I will say Logitech makes a great product but it is not as long lived as they once were. Keys become, not stickier, but not as smooth. And from what I can tell, they can't be taken apart to give them a good cleaning. 

Before I'm forced to replace this one, I'll try popping a key. That way if it's replacement time anyway and it breaks nothing lost. But if the key will come off without breaking than a deep cleaning might buy more time with it.

Oh, I'm not sure the wired ones are available anymore. Both my mouse and keyboard operate of the same dongle. Battery usage is very low. I've yet to replace the battery in the keyboard and it's been several years.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you want to be able to pop off the keys to clean, mechanical might be for you. Here is cheapest logitech mechanical keyboard I found: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Customizable-Connectivity-Multi-Device/dp/B0B4V4WHBS

One I am getting is noname shorty but supposed to be full mechanical and usb corded. It looks like it was designed for a ten year old girl really into pink. Though not sure logic of this since how many ten year old girls give a hoot about mechanical keyboards? Suppose thats why its cheap, didnt sell. I got it cause it was super cheap for full mechanical keyboard, can live with any color if it works well. I mostly wanted to see what a full mechanical keyboard is like in 2022. And whether it lasts longer. Amazon.com

Now full pro gamer mechanical keyboards get LOT more expensive. Like $150 and up. But like say I just want one to try, see if I like typing on it. Cause the cheapie traditional Walmart special types now arent as good as they used to be.

Oh here is traditional logitech usb keyboard like last 30 years though sure its cheaper components. https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-K120-Arabic-Black-keyboard/dp/B00P7Z7SXU/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

You underplayed how pink that pink keyboard is. 

My question is why the garish colors? Is that for the hunt and peck typists? None of them are easy on the eyes. I might have been tempted with the first one if not for it not coming in black. Just black. Not eye popping fluorescent colors.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> You underplayed how pink that pink keyboard is.
> 
> My question is why the garish colors? Is that for the hunt and peck typists? None of them are easy on the eyes. I might have been tempted with the first one if not for it not coming in black. Just black. Not eye popping fluorescent colors.



I think these are kinda designed for young males into gaming and apparently they like garish colors and flashing lights. There are of course more subdued mechanical keyboards, even all black ones oriented more to office work. But they arent cheap. Like say think the pink one really cheap cause it just didnt sell. Honestly most teenage gamers will be boys and most boys not into pink. peer pressure would mean no pink keyboard even if they are into cheap. Thats more for little girls that like pink unicorns and Disney princess stuff.

Oh found this exploded pic of mechanical keyboard:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Link to all black shorty mechanical keyboard. Yes there are full size mechanical keyboards with numerical keypad, but again more money.









Amazon.com: Ranked N60 Nova 60% Form Factor | Hot Swappable Mechanical Gaming Keyboard | 61 Keys Multi Color RGB LED Backlit for PC/Mac Gamer (Black, Gateron Blue) : Video Games


Buy Ranked N60 Nova 60% Form Factor | Hot Swappable Mechanical Gaming Keyboard | 61 Keys Multi Color RGB LED Backlit for PC/Mac Gamer (Black, Gateron Blue): Gaming Keyboards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

oOk, seems USPS made a Sunday delivery, suppose cause this is Labor Day. Anyway my keyboard. Interestingly the one they sent me is white with a few pink keys. I am not complaining. Actually THANK GOODNESS. Looks like the pink sale is over also.

Anyway yea baby, I like typing on this so much more than the Walmart special. It makes some noise but thinking this is good imitation of those old IBM mechanical keyboards, function I mean. Those old IBM were all metal, keys included. This is all plastic just with individual switch for each key. Like say NICE feel to it. I will have mechanical keyboard here on out. 

Looking and linked wrong pink keyboard above. This is the one I got. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09W2FKWB2

Like say guess Labor Day ends the pink keyboard sale. But yea great keyboard. Sure it wouldnt impress some high end gamer, but for day to day computer typing, its great.

They included a mouse, wait moment and I will plug it in. Ok its a big mouse. Has switch to turn off the annoying lights. Seems to work ok, nothing to write home about, but hey its an extra fully functional mouse and fairly smooth. So the more the merrier.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That exploded view is different from my keyboard. I started to take it apart once to clean it. The moment I got the bottom off I saw a flexible mat with circuitry on it. Nope, not going to mess with that. Another thing to explore when I have to replace it. 

That color is still eye opening. I don't think I could deal with it, touch typing or not.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

The board I type on and the board I game on are different.

I use a 10 or more year old flat keyboard for typing and a new taller keyed one for gaming.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> That exploded view is different from my keyboard. I started to take it apart once to clean it. The moment I got the bottom off I saw a flexible mat with circuitry on it. Nope, not going to mess with that. Another thing to explore when I have to replace it.
> 
> That color is still eye opening. I don't think I could deal with it, touch typing or not.


Yea cause this is a mechanical keyboard with individual switch for each key, yours isnt. Did you see link to the all black one I posted. You can get them all black but they dont seem particularly common like that. I really cant do all black anymore, cant see keys well in dark. All white works or say yellow keys on green chassis. Yea, even pink and white apparently. Something like that. But all dark, nope. Needs to be high contrast. I just rather it not be super garish colors with flashing lights.

But honestly any touch typist should at least try one of these mechanical keyboards. Alas dont think they are something common in local stores. If you are a hunt and peck, it really doesnt matter that much as long as pushing key doesnt do duplicates or something. I couldnt do it fast, but have seen some hunt and peck two finger typists that are pretty fast. For me be like using that horrible screen keyboard on cell phone. Even a chicklette keyboard is faster than that. I really prefer hooking cell to desktop computer and running program called scrcpy that mirrors cell screen on desktop screen and lets me use desktop keyboard and mouse. But I have a small chicklette keyboard that can connect to phone via bluetooth and its ok. Actually for a phone, a GOOD bluetooth mouse is maybe most useful. They are usually smaller mouse and easy enough to put in pants pocket. Carrying around keyboard not that easy unless its tiny remote control size keyboard. Not like I really need it except to do texts. Its super painful trying to write anything using that screen keyboard on tiny phone screen. Those were made for young small nimble fingers. Mouse goes long way in helping use the screen keyboard.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> The board I type on and the board I game on are different.
> 
> I use a 10 or more year old flat keyboard for typing and a new taller keyed one for gaming.


I am sure everybody has their personal style typing and personal preference in keyboards, thats why there is such variety available. But this mechanical is definitely my preference to type. I dont game beyond solitaire and some puzzles. But this is just so much easier for me than the flat keyboards. I usually put keyboard on my lap to type so tall or flat really doesnt matter. There are also those membrane-hybrid keyboards that I call fake mechanical. They tend to be lower. Look physics of it if you want significant key travel, you cant do flat. The key has to go somewhere. Frankly this mechanical keyboard isnt much taller than the Walmart special that everybody has used last 30 years. If it really bothered me and I typed on table, I would just make a recessed area in table for keyboard to set, could make it any height compared to table surface. Probably could even make it adjustable.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

While my keyboard is mechanical it is also flat. I have it resting on the edge of my laptop so it's at an angle that is comfortable for me. 

To tell you the truth, I didn't even realize that there were choices left out there for us original touch typists that are comfortable.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> While my keyboard is mechanical it is also flat. I have it resting on the edge of my laptop so it's at an angle that is comfortable for me.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I didn't even realize that there were choices left out there for us original touch typists that are comfortable.


My understanding that if it doesnt use individual replaceable switches, its not true mechanical. It maybe a hybrid, but dont think you can pull/replace switches on them. I also havent seen any flat mechanical. They all are fairly tall, like say the physics of it says you need space for keys to be able to move much. Some of those flat keyboards have no feel/feedback whatsoever, like say its about like drumming your fingers on table top.

I will say whoever is responsible for these user manuals in the teeny tiny font that go out of their way to obfuscate needed info, need big old dope slap up to back of their head. I am guessing their lawyers told them to obfuscate so they cant be held responsible for erroneous info, cause frankly nobody can read it without a microscope. If you do manage to read it, clear as mud.

Now I have used some laptops with nice feel to keyboard. I assume these when new were rather high dollar. The cheap laptops usually have really super crappy keyboards. I swear some cheap laptops for other than occasional use, you really need to plug them into desktop monitor and use external keyboard and mouse. Horrible little screens, horrible keyboards and horrible trackpads.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm on a Macbook Pro. I can tell you the keyboard is unusable for me and the track pad stinks. But we go back to what I'm used to. A mouse and a mechanical keyboard. 

I need to see if can find which one mine is. It's several years old now. I've had it since before I got the Mac. And I've had the Mac two or three years.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love that pink keyboard! But I won't be buying it. This tablet fights with every keyboard I try hooking to it (bluetooth issues) and the laptops have their built in boards.

I said years ago that the new technology would render touch-typing obsolete. With the touch screens you can't feel anything and have to guess where the letters are.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

@Danaus29 I have an adapter on my Mac. It allows for four different cables. My dongle for the keyboard and mouse are plugged into that device. Of course, being for a Mac it wasn't cheap. They might have something similar for Windows.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@robin416, the tablet has 2 ports, one for the charging cable and one for the headphones. It was a cheap freebie Pop got when he signed a new contract with his service company a few years back.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sorry, I thought you were talking about a laptop. Tablets are a different animal.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> the tablet has 2 ports, one for the charging cable and one for the headphones.


Are you sure the charging port isn't actually a USB-C port? If so, a USB-C hub with pass-through charging would let you charge and run USB devices (like keyboard & mouse) at the same time. Or a cheap hub without pass-through charging would do it while running on battery. And of course, if you want only a keyboard, you don't need a hub.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just a few days ago I came across an article about a club for mechanical keyboard collectors and enthusiasts. Gosh, who'd've thunk it? Keyboards? It was amazing how much they can sell for these days. And a market for replacement or period specific and special purpose key caps can net you thousands for a complete set in pristine shape.

I have tried and tried but I have never been able to develop the skill to touch type. And in my career years I used a keyboard constantly. I have to watch my hands even though I know where each key is located. Same thing with piano lessons as a kid. But I can hammer drive a nail with either hand and use a wrench, butcher knife, bowl, and throw a ball with either. I am better and faster with doing some things left handed like writing and other things right handed. In some ways its been a blessing and sometimes a curse.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@backwoodsman7, it's so old that it predates usb-c by a few years. It's a micro-usb that won't do anything but charge.

I really should get one of my laptops out and set up for the internet. But they have made me mad because they don't play the dash cam or trail cam videos and the operating system is different. 

Even the stupid laptops are now kind of obsolete since the newest is pre-covid. I don't have computer patience.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> @backwoodsman7, it's so old that it predates usb-c by a few years. It's a micro-usb that won't do anything but charge.
> 
> I really should get one of my laptops out and set up for the internet. But they have made me mad because they don't play the dash cam or trail cam videos and the operating system is different.
> 
> Even the stupid laptops are now kind of obsolete since the newest is pre-covid. I don't have computer patience.


There is a cheap little adapter dongle thingie that will let you both charge phone/tablet with micro-usb and attach either more usb storage or a mouse/keyboard. Or suppose you could then add a usb hub to the mouse side. I was surprised but did try one and it does work. 

Though usual way is to use bluetooth. In my experience with bluetooth it can work well or it can be a true pain in the posterior dropping at every passing mosquito wing beat. Usually if both the bluetooth on phone/computer/etc is robust and so is the device, then happiness. If both weak, look out, trouble and pain headed your way., If one weak and one robust, you might get away with it. those usb bluetooth adapters tend to be weak.


----------

